# مفاجأة : شرح Autocad Land Desktop بحجم صغير



## المساااااح (23 يونيو 2009)

دا ملف pdf بحجم صغير .. يشرح برنامج AutoCAD Land Desktop والعمليات التى تخص العمل المساحى ... 

شرح (AUTOCAD Land DESKTOP  ) 

 التخصص : 

يهتم البرنامج بتخصص الهندسة المدنية 

المستفيدين:

 المهندس المدني المصمم والمنفذ وخريجين المعاهد الفنية وطلاب الهندسة المدنية وطلاب المعاهد الفنية قسم مساحة وطرق .

تعريف بالبرنامج :

هو برنامج يتعامل مع المعلومات المساحية بحيث ينطلق منها للوصول إلى تصميم طريق حسب المواصفات والكودات العالمية بكل تفاصيلة ابتداء من المسقط الأفقي ( Plan ) ومرور بالمسار الرأسي 
(Profile) وإنهاء بمقاطع عرضية (Cross Section ) محدد بها الميول الجانبية والأكتاف (Widening  ) وارتفاع الظهر عن البطن (Super elevation) والقنوات التصريفية الجانبية (Ditch  ) وحساب الكميات للقطع والردم (Cut & Fill) .
المراحل الرئيسية لمكونات البرنامج :


المرحلة الأولى برنامج :


تحتوي على .....
ـ فكرة عامة عن واجهة البرنامج .
ـ إعداد مشروع جديد والتعامل مع المشاريع القديمة .
ـ طرق إدخال نقاط الرفع المساحي وتعديلها .
ـ عمل نموذج يمثل الأرض المرفوعة .
ـ عمل الخرائط الكنتورية ومطابقتها مع الصور الجيوديسية والجوية .
المرحلة الثانية عمل المسار الأفقي (Plan ):


وتحتوي على ......
× تعريف البرنامج بمسار أو عدد من المسارات الأفقية .
× طرق التعامل مع مكونات المسار الأفقي من منحنيات أفقية 
× ونقاط التقاطع (PI) والتوسعة الجانبية الثابتة أو المتغيرة .
× معرفة الربط عند تعديل المسار موقعيا (Connection ).
× تصميم المنحنيات الأفقية حسب السرعة التصميمة التي تحقق مسافة الرؤية والتجاوز حسب الكود المستخدم.

المرحلة الثالثة برنامج (Civil Design ) :


تحتوي على ......
× رسم المقطع الطولي للأرض الطبيعية( Existing profile  ) .
× تصميم المسار الرأسي( Final profile ) بكل مكوناتة من منحيات راسية ورموزها والتعديل فيها .
× حساب طول المنحنى الرأسي حسب السرعة التصميمية التي تحقق مسافة رؤية للتوقف ومسافة رؤية للتجاوز حسب الكود المستخدم .
× أخراج ملفات جاهزة بمعلومات التصميم الرأسي لإدخالها إلى جهاز مساحي لتسقيطها في الموقع .
× تمثيل المسار الرأسي بأكثر من طريقة .

المرحلة الرابعـــــة :


التعامل مع المقاطع العرضية (Cross Section) 
وتحتوي على ....
× رسم مقاطع عرضية للأرض الطبيعية .
× رسم مقاطع عرضية التصميمية لمقاطع في منطقة حظرية أو خلوية .
× رسم كل التفاصيل التنفيذية للمقطع من Super elevation  وWidening  وDitch  وBench  .
× التعامل مع كل مقطع على إنفراد أوجما عات عند التعديل .
× أخراج معلومات المقاطع في ملفات جاهزة .
× حساب كميات الأعمال من قطع وردم وإخراجها في جداول جاهزة .
× حساب كميات الإسفلت وطبقة الأساس وما تحت الأساس .
× حساب الكميات المنجزة والتي تم تنفيذها بإستخدم طريقة السطحين

المرحلة الخامســــــة :


تشمل طريقة الإخراج Sheet Manger  ... 
× أخراج رسومات المسقط الأفقي والمسار الرأسي بمقياس رسم معين وبشكل منظم .
× أخراج رسومات المقاطع بمعلومات متكاملة وبشكل مناسب .
× التسليم النهائي للمشروع الذي تم عملة على مدار الدورة .


Link​http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mhnentmkwm2​


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (23 يونيو 2009)

جاري التحميل وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود المبارك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (23 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخانا العزيز
تحياتي


----------



## ali992 (23 يونيو 2009)

*جاري التحميل وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود المبارك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## المساااااح (23 يونيو 2009)

شكراً ..............


----------



## المساااااح (23 يونيو 2009)

شكراً ليكم بس انا مش صاحب الشرح دا .. هوا كان عندى ورفعته .. بس تقريباً تقريباً هوا للأخ دفع الله حمدان على ما اعتقد والله اعلم ...انا حبيت اوضح بس .. وارجو تكونوا استفدتم منه ...


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (23 يونيو 2009)

شكراً يا باشا ......


----------



## محمد سالم 1985 (23 يونيو 2009)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## دكتور مهندس حر (23 يونيو 2009)

الله اكبر ولله الحمد ويارب ينتفع به جميع الخوة


----------



## محمدين علي (23 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mah2000 (24 يونيو 2009)

عاشت الايدي الطاهره المبدعه شكرا


----------



## حسااام (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ..............


----------



## هانى عامر (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المساااااح (27 يونيو 2009)

شكراً ............... !!!


----------



## هاني فود. (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هانى عامر (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kirla_81 (21 يوليو 2009)

mashkooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## بسيم85 (21 يوليو 2009)

*شكراً*

الشكر... كل الشكر لك وللأخ دفع الله .. ويا حبذا لو أن كل الاخوة الأعضاء الذين يقدمون برنامجاً 
أو شرحاً عن برنامج ما ... حبذا لو انهم يحذون حذوكم في تقديم ملخص عن محتوى الملف
جزاكم الله خيرا...


----------



## دكتور مهندس حر (21 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يا اخى و ياريت يكون تنزيله بطريقة اسهل ولك كل التحية و الفضل


----------



## دكتور مهندس حر (21 يوليو 2009)

لله الامر من قبل و من بعد


----------



## شرف الديلمي (22 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Hassan Seba3y (22 يوليو 2009)

Invalid File. This error has been forwarded to MediaFire's development team.


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (22 يوليو 2009)

احسن الله اليك...........


----------



## aree_79 (22 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر للمجهود الرائع


----------



## diaa_500 (23 يوليو 2009)

إخواني الأعزاء حاولت تنزيل الملف ولكن الرابط لا يعمل أرجو من الذين عندهم الملف أن يتواصلوا معلي علي بريدي الإلكتروني [email protected]
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (10 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx aloooooooooooooooot


----------



## khaled khalaf (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشاركة مميزة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المساااااح (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## مهندس محمدعبدة (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Bashar Rahhal (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م/الفقي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

والله يازعيم احنا عاجزين عن الشكر لك 
ما علينا
المهم يعنى متشكرين خالص


----------



## جهاد علي محمد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك


----------



## أدهم7 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## eg_star2100 (28 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخى انا محتاجة ضرورى بس الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## at1681974 (24 فبراير 2010)

شكراً لكم


----------



## منصورالمطري (24 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Civil Eng. 2009 (28 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور اخي الكريم
و
**جزاك الله كل الخير

بس الرابط لايعمل

ارجو من الاخوان رفعه على موقع اخر 
*


----------



## alinadi (11 مارس 2010)

Essalamou Alaykoum ,

The link is not working any more, do you have any chance to give us another another link.
Djazaka ALLAHOU khayrane


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (12 مارس 2010)

أين الشرح أخي العزيز ؟؟؟؟


----------



## saad tahir (18 مارس 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## muntadayatt (20 مارس 2010)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwawwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## ahmedtorda (21 مارس 2010)

لم اجد الرابط لو سمحتم اعينوني


----------



## kamal3yashar (23 مارس 2010)

جيدة


----------



## احمدالهنيدى (24 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## حماده فوزى محمد (12 أبريل 2010)

من اين طريقة التحميل الخاصه ببرنامج شرح اوتوكاد لاند ساعدونى وفقكم الله وشكرا


----------



## odwan (13 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ورفع قدركم وأطال عمركم ونفع بكم


----------



## المستجير (19 أبريل 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## BEBO81 (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## nazarhja1968 (20 أبريل 2010)

نشكر جهودكم و جهود كل من يشارك المعلومة المفيدة مع الاخرين


----------



## أحلام بريئة (23 أبريل 2010)

شكراً على الجهود الرائعة لكن مع الأسف الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## صدام سلام السامعي (23 أبريل 2010)

اريدتحميل برنامج الاندفيديو كيف ساعدوني


----------



## صدام سلام السامعي (23 أبريل 2010)

اريداحمل برنامج الاند لكن لااعرف كيف الطريقة


----------



## السيدصبحى (24 أبريل 2010)

يسلام اية الجمال دة


----------



## samir Aboul Naga (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (25 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا" جزيلا" وبارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## NOORALDIN (26 أبريل 2010)

*جاري التحميل وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود المبارك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## asd salim (26 أبريل 2010)

الرابط لايعمل رجاءا


----------



## nblcheikh (26 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## NOORALDIN (27 أبريل 2010)

اللهم انصرنا وانصر اخواننا


----------



## محسن راجح (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكل إنسان يخدم البشرية


----------



## زكريا خالد محمد (25 مايو 2010)

Thank y


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## NOORALDIN (26 مايو 2010)

*مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## sosohoho (26 مايو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## بكر عزت (1 يونيو 2010)

جاري التحميل ومشككككككككككككككككككككككورررر


----------



## hydraulique31 (2 يونيو 2010)

اريد لاند 2004 من فضلكم 
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (4 يوليو 2010)

الف شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## ..المتميز.. (15 يوليو 2010)

جوارح ليبياااااا......جاوى التنزيل شكرا


----------



## عواد الاحمد (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير عني وعن كل مسلم


----------



## sky one (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مرحبا ممكن تحملييييييييييييييييي شرح برنامج autocad land desktop كثير محتاجتو ممكن التحميل باسررررررررررررررررررررررررع وقت بكون ممممممممممممممممممممنونة اتمنى بكرة ربي يوفقك


----------



## sky one (17 سبتمبر 2010)

اكرر طلبي مرة ثانية اتمنى تحميل شرح برنامج autocad land desktop2009 بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسرعة اتمنى مساعدتي والأستفادة من جهودكم


----------



## sadekelnagar (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين علي جهدكم وتعاونكم في ملتقي العلوم المساحيه وهنسة الطرق
كما يسعدني زياده العلم علي برنامج الاوتوديسك لاندوالاوتوكاد


----------



## عبدالرحيم سالم (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يفتح سوى لصاحبه فقط 

رجاء وضع رابط أخر وشكرا


----------



## المساااااح (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الرابط تم تفعيلة وعذرا على هذا الخطأ ...........
الرابط : http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mhnentmkwm2
أو http://www.mediafire.com/?mhnentmkwm2


----------



## المساااااح (20 سبتمبر 2010)

إعادة تحميل دروس شرح برنامج Autocad Land Desktop كااااااااااااااااااملة .. وعددهم 31 درس ...
الرابط الأول يحتوى على ملف به معلومات المشروع الذى يبدأ به شرح الدروس وبرنامج تشغيل الدروس وتبدأ الدروس من الرابط الثانى 



معلومات المشروع + فلاش تشغيل الفيديو


http://www.mediafire.com/?0mm0d3mgmyn




Links​




http://www.mediafire.com/?zztjw5inzut


http://www.mediafire.com/?ogmnzzzmodw


http://www.mediafire.com/?gmjymiwimmu


http://www.mediafire.com/?tobtyqa1n4j


http://www.mediafire.com/?jwmzdzzozjm


http://www.mediafire.com/?nwimdzhmxy0


http://www.mediafire.com/?zzygxaymz25


http://www.mediafire.com/?iwetmmmanah


http://www.mediafire.com/?jdgzno0mfi2


http://www.mediafire.com/?ncydmmqgy5c


http://www.mediafire.com/?im2mj4jjano


http://www.mediafire.com/?mm2jgjrj4zm


http://www.mediafire.com/?tgjo0zabzmx


http://www.mediafire.com/?kj0mcdzmkwm


http://www.mediafire.com/?gi2gtywtbyg


http://www.mediafire.com/?amn4igkzzny


http://www.mediafire.com/?nmznem3wz2d


http://www.mediafire.com/?whn2tzjxozi


http://www.mediafire.com/?wi5qyzyfdi2


http://www.mediafire.com/?zumnbfz52x1


http://www.mediafire.com/?79bcvgjanbccj7e

http://www.mediafire.com/?mwoz4nhnwyy


http://www.mediafire.com/?q2mzmzywjhz


http://www.mediafire.com/?djg2mzumkny


http://www.mediafire.com/?jzwh2n4exgj


http://www.mediafire.com/?yzzozzmyjjz


http://www.mediafire.com/?nmzmygnekmy


http://www.mediafire.com/?dhmzxmdijmm


http://www.mediafire.com/?vyzwiojxyjh


http://www.mediafire.com/?lzqmrzlmjxz


http://www.mediafire.com/?zjmhgjzqdjz


http://www.mediafire.com/?hvdwtzqxmmy​


----------



## hmzaa (2 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على الجهد المبذول


----------



## sosohoho (2 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك بس ممكن اعرف هل هي اعادة لدروس استاذ فواز


----------



## nblcheikh (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*جاري التحميل وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود المبارك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## sosohoho (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن اعرف هل هي اعادة لدروس استاذ فواز


----------



## حمدى الفخرانى (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمدلله


----------



## المساااااح (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الدروس اعادة لرفع شرح الاخ فواز العنسي ....


----------



## هام (7 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 ديسمبر 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
ومزيد من المشاركات القيمة


----------



## المهندس عصام قنطار (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا لأعضاء امنتدى الكرام


----------



## فضيل النهار (6 يناير 2011)

الرجاء ارسال موقع شرح بالفيديو عن دورة civil 3d 2011 ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## فضيل النهار (6 يناير 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء الرجاء افادتي بشرح دورة civil 3d 2011 كتاب + فيديو وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## najeebali (16 يناير 2011)

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140022.html*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## najeebali (16 يناير 2011)

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ


----------



## mohamedazab (18 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## samirantre (24 يناير 2011)

الله يزيدك علما على علم


----------



## اوكستين (2 فبراير 2011)

مشكور بس استاذي هذه العبارة تطلع بالموقع http://www.mediafire.com/error.php?errno=999الموجود فيه الفايل
This file is currently set to private.


----------



## سلاسا (3 فبراير 2011)

يا اخوان ارجوتعليمي عن كيفية ربط التوتل توب كون بالحاسوب عن طريق usb


----------



## اليوسفي2011 (3 فبراير 2011)

لك الشكر اخي العزيز وانااحمل البرنامج الان


----------



## المهندس رحم (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mohamed askar (14 فبراير 2011)

الحمد لله والله اكبر والنصر لاهل اللة الشرفاء الاوفياء الاتقياء اللهم اجعلنا منهم يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## muyud2005 (25 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووور....


----------



## evannadeem (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي عاشت ايدك


----------



## عبد الكريم مطشر (2 أبريل 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## فالكون (3 أبريل 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## vistaelgen (20 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## vistaelgen (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فالكون (20 أبريل 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجةا اعادة الرفع


----------



## mohamed askar (4 مايو 2011)

اكرمكم الله وابقاقكم دائما خير عون للجميع


----------



## magdyhosen (4 مايو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل 
من فضلك اعد تحميله من جديد كى يستفيد به الجميع
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علاء الدين احمد ال (29 مايو 2011)

بارك الله لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء الدين احمد ال (29 مايو 2011)

الرابط لايعمل رجاء المراجعة


----------



## noureldaim76 (27 يونيو 2011)

تشكر ياأخي


----------



## noureldaim76 (27 يونيو 2011)

الرابط لايعمل ارجو الحل


----------



## noureldaim76 (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## yasser hoaidi (28 يونيو 2011)

وين رابط التحميل


----------



## عماد المندلاوي (28 يونيو 2011)

ارجو ان تزودونا ببرنامج سيرفر 9 الذهبي مع الكراك شكرا ايها الاخوة مقدما


----------



## سامر الشام (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على جهودكم


----------



## محمد فرزات (24 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## latef72 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## حمدى الفخرانى (1 يناير 2012)

الرجاء أنا جديد في الموقع ومحتاج أعرف أزاي أفتح شرح البرنامج فأنا فيحاجة الية


----------



## كبل (1 يناير 2012)

*جاري التحميل وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود المبارك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​

​


----------



## حمدى الفخرانى (1 يناير 2012)

_السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد وأحتاج لمعرفة كيف أعمل شبكية منتظيمة ببرنامج الاند حيث انني اواجه صعبة في البحث عن الموضوع فأرجو المساعدة_


----------



## محمد احمد الحسين55 (2 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد بشارات (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## عوض الكبودي (9 فبراير 2012)

الكتاب مفيد جدا واشكر من قام بهذا العمل الرائع


----------



## مساح عيسى (19 مارس 2012)

بارك الله لك وفيك يا أخي


----------



## ياسر. (30 يونيو 2012)

_*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس لكن عذرا الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء رفعة مرة اخرى نظرا للاحتياج الشديد لهذا الكتاب*_


----------



## mohamedragab22 (26 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamedragab22 (26 يوليو 2012)

الرابط مش عايز يتحمل معايا ارجو الرد بسرعه لانى محتاجه بجد


----------



## المهندس عصام قنطار (14 أغسطس 2012)

رمضان كريم


----------



## SWAR (27 أغسطس 2012)

thanks


----------



## امير عوض (28 أغسطس 2012)

اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل اذا كان بالامكان تحديث الرابط ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (29 أغسطس 2012)

اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل 


*This file is currently set to private.*

When a file is set to private by its owner only the owner of the file can access it. If you are the owner of the file please log into your account to access this file.




​


----------



## eng_ank2013 (19 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً ممكن يتم رفعه من جديد


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (20 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا* وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## mr_1811 (21 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك لكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## fad2010 (15 يونيو 2014)

هذا المرفق جدا مفيد ... شكرا


----------



## محمد رواقه (9 مارس 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور يا طيب ---


----------

